# IBS-C OTC treatments?



## GAgirl (Dec 1, 2010)

What has worked for you for IBS-C in terms of fiber supplements that don't case a lot of bloating and gas, probiotics, or anything else you've tried? I'm currently taking Benefiber and I've been trying some soy yogurt (b/c I'm lactose intolerant)that has bacteria. My doc gave me some samples of Florastor as well. I've never tried Digestive Advantage or Align. Has anyone had luck with those? Like a lot of you, I've tried a lot of OTC stuff and countless number of prescription meds and I'm stuck in the same place. It's frustrating and interferes with living a normal life. I would like to hear what has helped any of you feel better. Thank you!


----------

